# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet meer ongesteld

## wanhopig meisje

hallo ik had een vraagje,
ik ben 15 jaar en nu voor de tweede keer niet meer ongesteld geworden. zwanger kan ik eiegenlijk bijna niet zijn omdat we het ongeveer veilig hebben gedaan. maar is het normaal dat het twee keer achter elkaar wegblijft? ik heb al twee testen gedaan maar die waren allebei negatief, dit was een maand terug. wie heeft er antwoord? groetjes anoniempje

----------


## Nora

Hoi,

Ik weet niet hoelang je ongesteld wordt, maar je lichaam heeft tijd nodig om een regelmatige ciclus te krijgen. In het begin wordt je altijd onregelmatig ongesteld. Per vrouw verschilt wel hoe lang die periode duurt. Wat kan helpen is om er niet teveel bij stil te staan. Want nu denk je er zoveel aan, waardoor je je ongesteldheid op zich laat wachten. Je bent dan te gestresst. Het is moeilijk, maar je hebt twee testen gedaan. Dan hoef je je geen zorgen te maken. Voor de zekerheid zou je naar de dokter kunnen gaan of contact opnemen met het rutgerstichting. Die kunnen je je vragen beantwoorden en ze zijn te vinden in vele grote steden.

Groetjes Nora

----------


## Pientje

Wat is ongeveer veilig?

----------


## pilvraagjes

ja, dat vroeg ik me ook af, neem wat dat betreft gewoon geen risico's en zorg dat je het echt veilig doet. Als je testen negatief waren zal je neit zwanger zijn. De stress die je er nu om hebt zal eerder een oorzaak zijn dat je niet ongesteld wordt!

----------


## Anoniem18

Ik ben 18 jaar en ben ook al 6 maanden niet ongesteld geworden.
ik word al ongesteld sinds me 13e maar vanaf het begin al onregelmatig soms om de 2 a 3 maaden maar nooit zo lang, en heb soms ook wel kramp in me onder buik..ben niet seksueel actief ben nog maagd,,hoe zou dat komen??????!!!!!!!!

----------


## meisje15

Ik ben nu ook ruim 2 maanden niet ongesteld, ik ben vanaf me 13 al ongesteld en was op het begin onregelmatig, maar ben ook tusse door regelmatig geweest, ik weet niet wat het is want ik heb ook last van de vagina bij het plassen dat is nu al 2 weken niet de heletijd vnaf dat ik niet meer ongesteld word dus, maar het word nu wel een beetje minder maar dat was eergister ook en gister kwam het weer terug. dus ben niet ongesteld en heb veel last bij plassen van vagina iemand enig idee of tips. heb al een jaar geen sex meer gehad, dus kan niet zwanger zijn, en gebruik geen pil.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Meisje15,

Misschien heb je wel last van een blaasontsteking, dat kan wel de pijn bij het plassen verklaren. Heb je misschien ook last van stress? Dit zorgt soms ook voor uitstel bij de menstruatie. Heb in het andere topic al gelezen dat je urine zou inleveren, dus hoop dat je snel de uitslag krijgt!

----------

